

Ask HN: You want Atom invites/you have invites to give? - cschmidt

When you get a beta invite for the Atom editor, you get three more to give away.  We should have a thread to match people with invites with those that want them.<p>Post a comment with the number of invites N you have left to give. If you want one, post a reply asking for it.  If there are already N replies, then assume that they are all gone.<p>You need an email address to send the invite.  So please make sure your email is visible in your profile. (If you&#x27;re new to HN you may not know that the email field in your profile is not publicly visible.  You need to also put it in the about section if you want other HN people to see it.)<p>I messed around with Atom last night, and found it to be a good replacement for TextMate or Sublime.<p>I&#x27;ll go first....
======
electrichead
What I expected to see were huge branching trees, where those who received the
invite in turn offered theirs, but it seemed to not be the case :(

P.s. I would love one and promise to pay it forward... electriched[at]gmail

~~~
cschmidt
I was hoping for that effect as well - since you get three this should have
been quite self sustaining. I did my bit, I guess. Sorry it ended up
unbalanced.

------
cunninghamd
I could be too late... but I'd love an invite too. I'm excited to experiment
with extending Atom using Javascript, since I'm a web developer.
cunninghamd@nosleep.ca.

------
lyaunzbe
I would really appreciate an invite if anyone can spare one. Looking forward
to begin extending atom with my own package ideas.

Email: lyaunzon.b [at] gmail.com

------
javierga
Again, if there's enough to go around, I'd love to have one. I'm
javiergomezacebo[at]gmail. Thanks in advance!!

------
andyhmltn
Would really like to have one and I spend quite a lot of time playing with
sublime text plugins :) andy [at] fine.io

~~~
vini
sent

~~~
andyhmltn
Awesome, much appreciated!

~~~
sevenminaya
Mind sending one? linrunix [at] gmail.com

------
Centigonal
If anyone has a spare, I would very much like one. I'm centigonal at google's
mail site.

~~~
SyncTheory13
Same here please. SyncTheory13 at the above domain.

------
jdrozd
Wouldn't mind checking checking it out also if anybody has one available.
jdrozd [at] gmail

------
PankajGhosh
If anyone has a spare invite, please send one to pankaj.ghosh[at]gmail[.]com.
Thanks in advance.

------
qubitcoder
I would love an invite! Been refreshing my inbox all day :-)

qubitcoder [at] gmail.com

------
zerocity
Looking for an invite, plz send to philipp.bisson[at]gmail. Thanks in advance.
:)

------
alexgaribay
If anyone can spare one, I would love to have an invite.
alex[at]alexgaribay.com

------
jtap
If anyone still has an invite, please invite me at jerrytap@gmail.com.

------
aascensao
Any extra invite to aascensao AT gmail ?

Thanks in advance :)

------
mcmillhj
I would like one, if anyone has a spare mcmillhj@gmail.com

------
cschmidt
I have 2 invites to give away. Please reply if you want them.

~~~
davidcollantes
Please send one my way. Edit: Thanks!

~~~
cschmidt
Done.

------
helpful
If anyone can spare one, I'd love to have one, thanks.

------
joshux
Can I have an invite please? joshux321 [at] gmail.com

~~~
zscorpio
send

~~~
joshux
Thank you

------
ryanmcdonough
I'd quite like one me at ryanmcdonough .co.uk

------
thornz
I would love an invite! zthorntoncs{at}gmail.com

------
metastew
I'd like one too, cannonstar at gmail.com

------
kmad
Would love an invite! - kmadura AT googlemail

------
sevenminaya
Would love an invite: linrunix at gmail .com

------
chandrew
Can I get an invite? chandrew@utexas.edu

------
6thSigma
Looking for an invite, email in profile.

------
raistant
Me too, please. raistant [at] gmail.com

------
andyhmltn
I now have two left if anyone wants one

~~~
elemos
I would love one, jason [at] theograys.com

~~~
andyhmltn
Sent it!

------
arvind-naidu
An invite please. arvind@evozi.com

~~~
jpt
sent

~~~
arvind-naidu
Thank you!

------
santa_boy
One for santosh@mypad.in please

------
meerita
Invite dlafuente@gmail.com

------
eventemitter
i'd love to get an invite :) michael@joinbox.com

~~~
andyhmltn
Sent

~~~
eventemitter
thanks!

------
nishankkhanna
nick [at] brightjourney [.] com

Thanks!

------
vini
send me one please: hn [at] kurai.in

~~~
jpt
Sent

~~~
vini
thank you :)

